# Keeping everything crossed



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I took my Stone doe Rocky(1 year old) and another Stone doe Phoebe (5 months)to the vet today, both mice have Tumours.
I had taken Rocky to be PTS as her lump is very large and I felt it had got to the point that if I left it any longer she would start to suffer, I felt awful as she is one of my favourites and still looked bright and happy, I had taken Phoebe to be checked to see if her lump was a Tumour or ?Abscess.
Anyhow, to cut the story short, Rocky and Phoebe are going into the Vet's on Monday to have their offending lumps removed  
The vet suggested it and said she had done quite a few mouse surgeries( it's great to find a Vet with an intrest in mice  )
I am aware of the risks with surgery and Mice and felt that considering the only other option is to PTS, They deserve a chance and there's nothing to lose( apart from a large amount of money :shock: )
So, I'm keeping everything crossed for a good outcome, Please wish my mousies luck


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Best of luck to the Boggits, hope it all goes well 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, thanks Sarah, Rocky is definitely one of my maddest and best Boggits :lol: and I couldn't give up on Phoebe!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, you are lucky to have a vet who knows how to treat mousies, much less do surgery on them! She must have the latest microsurgery tools as well as mad skills. I'll keep you and your little darlings in my prayers.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Moustress, I must admit I couldn't believe it when she said she could remove the lumps


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It`s nice that you have a vet that is willing to do the lumpectomies because sometimes the lumps don`t reccur, although they do tend to have a high reccurance rate, but I agree it`s worth removing them once to give the mice the benefit of the doubt. 

Fingers and toes all crossed for you and the wee Boggits! x Love that name!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Got everything crossed for you matey :cross


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks racingmouse and Tratallen  
I'll update as to whether Rocky and Phoebe make it though their surgery :doc (poor boggits!)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That is truely lovely! What a great chance to have your babies a little longer. Please keep this thread posted!


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Goodluck x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

All the best of luck for the little boggits!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed and my mousies are keeping their tails crossed too!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks tinyhartmouseries and Nuttysian


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww thanks zanytoon. 

Just to let you know how things went for the boggits, Sadly My lovely Rocky didn't make it, she got through the surgery but died in recovery.   the Vet said that the Tumour(which was large) was very Vascular and that it was more than likely blood-loss that she died from.

Good news, Phoebe's ok! I'm not sure whether she will make it through the night though, although the Vet gave her an analgesic jab whilst she was under, she is obviously uncomfortable and not sure what to do with herself, she is also a bit cold, I've given her a fleece bed to try and keep her a bit warmer and I've put a heating wrap around the outside of the corner of the cage that she is sitting in. I'm not sure what else I can do for her, poor girl. She has just taken one of her favourite treats though so I'll keep spoiling her until she feels a bit better 

I was just wondering if anyone knows what form of analgesia mice are given? Is there anything I could give her in a tiny amount to help her?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Rocky, but I hope Phoebe pulls through. Please let us know in the morning!

Sarah xxx


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

So sorry about Rocky  I hope Phoebe fully recovers xx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry!!! If she is eating that's incredibly, wonderfully hopeful.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Sending well wishes to wee Phoebe. It`s very sad that Rocky did`nt pull through, but death would have taken her regardless if the lump was`nt removed, so you were just as well going ahead with it. Such a shame they pass away though like that.

I would imagine metacam is a form of painkiller/anti-inflammatory that vets administer, although how much a mouse dose is I have no idea! Maybe ring your vet and have a wee chat if your concerned? Give her some fleece to stay warm and offer her things like a Cheerio or sunflower seeds or a little bit of rich tea/digestive biscuit as treats. Mice will usually love these. When they are in recovery, hang the calories! It`s making sure they eat and keep their body temperature up and strength.

Hope Phoebe feels well soon. x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you racingmouse and Thank you so much guys for your kind wishes.
Just to update you, Phoebe is looking so much happier!!! she is eating and even having a short run on her wheel so I think the outlook is much better for her   I felt sooo mean last night for putting her though it so I'm alot happier now too!
Thanks again Guys!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:gwavec

Sarah xxx


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

She will settle down now I`m sure. Best thing to do is just talk to her and let her know she`s back home again. x


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:gwavebw I'm glad to hear that Phoebe coped with the operation so well  That's fab news, but I'm sorry to hear about Rocky


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks all, I'm pleased to say she's looking so much better and has just come out for a cuddle


----------

